# ATI: Un driver, Un perchè

## golaprofonda

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ATI, vederti fallire sarebbe un piacere indescrivibile

Vi informo che non sono assolutamente riuscito a risolvere i problemi dei driver ATI con il kernel 2.6.12!!! Il PC continua ad andare in freeze e le ho provate tutte quindi credo proprio non ci sia niente da fare:

Ora: essendo io in possesso di una RADEON 9000, il driver open del kernel supporta la mia scheda?

cioè posso attivare il Direct Rendering con quel driver senza usare i driver proprietari merdosi di ATI?

Ebbene ho compilato il kernel con i moduli

agpgart

via-agp (il chipset della scheda madre)

drm (del kernel)

radeon (il driver sotto a drm nel kernel)

li ho caricati in ordine giusto ma il risultato è questo

```
shadow enrico # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

anche dando un opengl-update ati non cambia niente, eppure su ubuntu con gli stessi moduli caricati riesco a giocare ad unreal tournament in maniera fluidissima...come mai secondo voi?

cosa sbaglio?

----------

## power83

si, supporta fino alla 9200 se nn erro.

----------

## eolus

purtroppo con i kernel della serie 2.6.12 i driver ati funzionano male o non funzionano per niente è stato aperto proprio un bug su questo problema. Io ho due kernel il 2.6.10 e il 2.6.12 configurati allo stesso modo e il modulo ati( compilato con il 2.6.12) funziona solo con il 2.6.10.Purtroppo ati non spendera mai un cent per sviluppare buoni driver per linux non gli conviene economicamente

----------

## golaprofonda

 *power83 wrote:*   

> si, supporta fino alla 9200 se nn erro.

 

infatti su ubuntu con quei moduli caricati, NELLO STESSO ORDINE, funziona l accelerazione 3d..

perchè qui no secondo voi?

ho anche sovrascritto il mio xorg.conf con quello di ubuntu..ma niente,,

----------

## golaprofonda

 *eolus wrote:*   

> purtroppo con i kernel della serie 2.6.12 i driver ati funzionano male o non funzionano per niente è stato aperto proprio un bug su questo problema. Io ho due kernel il 2.6.10 e il 2.6.12 configurati allo stesso modo e il modulo ati( compilato con il 2.6.12) funziona solo con il 2.6.10.Purtroppo ati non spendera mai un cent per sviluppare buoni driver per linux non gli conviene economicamente

 

era quello che sospettavo..

ATI BURN!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sparker

1) fregatene e compilali tutti built-in

2) per fare andare gli ati-drivers con il 2.6.12 ho dovuto mettere l'agp built-in nel kernel

3) forza, domani escono i driver ATI nuovi, speriamo nel supporto a xinerama

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> 3) forza, domani escono i driver ATI nuovi, speriamo nel supporto a xinerama

 

Domani sul serio? allora aspetto..speriamo abbiano risolto il problema..

----------

## Apetrini

Ma come fate  a sapere che escono domani?

Comunque secondo me la cosa che proprio manca ai driver ati è il supporto alle estensioni composite!

@golaprofonda: allora io sul kernel 2.6.12.1 vanilla ho usato sia i driver proprietari che quelli open. Per usare quelli open ho scaricato gli ultimi dal sito DRM e non ho usato quelli del kernel. Poi non usare xorg.conf di ubunti bensi fai un 

```
xorgconfig
```

 e controlla che sia settato correttamente il nome del driver.

P.S. e poi devi dare un 

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

.

----------

## X-Drum

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ATI BURN!!!!     

 

plagio!!

comunque io ho una 9700 sul portatile ed uso:

ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

opengl-update-2.2.1

tutto funziona a meraviglia! (puah 70 miseri fps tu ET >_< )

----------

## Ic3M4n

cavoli, mi sembra di postare sempre le stesse cose... comunque a me così funziona

spero possa esserti utile. ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

io sono passato al driver radeon incluso in xorg... mi trovo bene così...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MadJackal

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2
> 
> gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6
> ...

 

Confermo.

Così funziona.

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> shadow enrico # glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> ...

 

Hai abilitato l'estensione per le trasparenze e le ombreggiature (XComposite?) in xorg.conf, per caso?

Perchè il driver (proprietario) si rifiuta di far partire l'accellerazione, se è così.

Sob. Ho dovuto dire addio al pannello semitrasparente di Xfce  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

no niente estensioni composite..

adesso provo a dare un xorgconfig..

----------

## Sparker

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma come fate  a sapere che escono domani?

 

In genere ATI rilascia il mercoledì, sono passati 2 mesi e qualche giorno dall'ultimo rilascio e ieri sono stati resi disponibili i 5.8 windows in anteprima su driverheaven.

I generalmente driver linux escono lo stesso giorno (ufficiale) di quelli per winzzoz, o al peggio con 1-2 giorni di ritarno.

(almeno ultimamente tentano di seguire questa timeline)

----------

## matttions

Ciao

i driver opensource vanno con la mobility 9000

dai un 

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

e vedrai che dopo il direct rendering vÃ .

Il mio nn freeza, e supporta anche la software suspend.

I driver ati sono anche + lenti di quelli open [almeno fino a quando facevo le prove per entrambi]

il kernel che utilizzo Ã¨ il

```
 2.6.12-suspend2-r4
```

Lo trovi in portage.

[e il gentoo-sources + la patch per il software supend.

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In genere ATI rilascia il mercoledì, sono passati 2 mesi e qualche giorno dall'ultimo rilascio e ieri sono stati resi disponibili i 5.8 windows in anteprima su driverheaven.
> 
> I generalmente driver linux escono lo stesso giorno (ufficiale) di quelli per winzzoz, o al peggio con 1-2 giorni di ritarno.
> ...

 

Speriamo bene....

Anche perche a novembre vorrei farmi su un computer nuovo, un Athlon X2 magari e non so ancora che scheda grafica comprare. A me i driver ati closed non danno problemi, anche a installarli sui miei 3 pc ci ho messo poco (al massimo qualche piccolo sbattimento ma nulla piu). Il problema è la compatibilità con i giochi(cedega) un po' scarsa e , molto importante, il non supporto alle estensioni Composite.

Alla fine forse comprerò nvidia, se avrò abbastanza soldi magari una 7800gt.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> i driver opensource vanno con la mobility 9000
> 
> dai un 
> ...

 

si l ho fatto ma il problema è che quando do glxinfo mi dice

```

shadow enrico # opengl-update xorg-x11

 * Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                   [ ok ]shadow enrico # glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

???

Mi posti il tuo xorg.conf in ogni caso?

----------

## MadJackal

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I driver ati sono anche + lenti di quelli open [almeno fino a quando facevo le prove per entrambi]
> 
> 

 

A dire la verità con quelli open in glxgears ottengo la metà degli FPS rispetto a quando uso i drivers Ati. (500 e qualcosa quelli open, 1000 e qualcosa gli ati). Inoltre anche X sembra reagire più in fretta.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Ragazzi, qualcuno che usa i driver -open- del kernel mi posta il suo xorg.conf?

 :Question: 

----------

## Sparker

usciti: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894

(Meno male che ATI non mi ha fatto perdere la faccia  :Smile:  )

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> usciti: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894
> 
> (Meno male che ATI non mi ha fatto perdere la faccia  )

 

bella li, avevi ragione

visto che sei veggente ( :Laughing:  )...secondo te hanno risolto il problema con il 2.6.12??

----------

## Sparker

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto che sei veggente ( )...secondo te hanno risolto il problema con il 2.6.12??

 

Nel changelog c'è scritto di si.

E si compilano con il gcc 4.0

Ho rinominato il vecchio ebuild ed eliminato un pò di patch, e si sono installati senza problemi.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho rinominato il vecchio ebuild ed eliminato un pò di patch, e si sono installati senza problemi.

 

comunque ho capito qualè il mio problema..

che il modulo agpgart del kernel non si deve caricare all avvio perchè ne usa già uno il modulo fglrx tutto suo no? infatti quandoì deve fare la scelta il kernel sceglie il suo tra i 2 e ciò causa un conflitto in dmesg..

come posso farlo per disabilitarlo all avvio (l agpgart del kernel)?

----------

## Apetrini

Ma tu non volevi i driver open?

vabbe...

Allora in

```
 /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

commenta agpgart, via-agp, drm.

P.s. appeno ho un po' di tempo (ora sto finendo di metter su MacOsX x86 sul mio portatile) li provo... speriamo che abbiano messo su il supporto alle estensioni composite, anche se dubito. Senza queste estensioni farò veramente fatica ad avere lg3d accettabile...

----------

## Sparker

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che il modulo agpgart del kernel non si deve caricare all avvio perchè ne usa già uno il modulo fglrx tutto suo no? infatti quandoì deve fare la scelta il kernel sceglie il suo tra i 2 e ciò causa un conflitto in dmesg..
> 
> come posso farlo per disabilitarlo all avvio (l agpgart del kernel)?

 

Dipende se hai impostato l'agpgart interno oppure no in xorg.conf

Comunque, se usi l'interno, basta che compili agpgart built in nel kernel e non compili l'agp specifico per il chipset della tua MoBo

(se usi l'esterno, invece, devi compilarli entrambi)

P.S. ho parlato troppo presto sui driver nuovi: stamani riavvio la macchina e schermo nero...

----------

## neryo

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>   
> 
> Vi informo che non sono assolutamente riuscito a risolvere i problemi dei driver ATI con il kernel 2.6.12!!! Il PC continua ad andare in freeze e le ho provate tutte quindi credo proprio non ci sia niente da fare:
> 
> agpgart
> ...

 

 *eolus wrote:*   

> purtroppo con i kernel della serie 2.6.12 i driver ati funzionano male o non funzionano per niente è stato aperto proprio un bug su questo problema. Io ho due kernel il 2.6.10 e il 2.6.12 configurati allo stesso modo e il modulo ati( compilato con il 2.6.12) funziona solo con il 2.6.10.Purtroppo ati non spendera mai un cent per sviluppare buoni driver per linux non gli conviene economicament

 

o state parlando di due cose differenti o non vii siete capiti.. ati mi sembra che dei cent ne spenda eccome sui propri driver e cmq golaprofonda sta usando i driver radeon del kernel non gli fglrx closed di ati.

A me con il kernel 2.6.12 e con fglrx il direct rendering funziona benissimo.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Sarà anche un plagio, MA ATI BURN DAVVERO!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Allora, ho installato i nuovi driver e indovinate? Freezzano ancora il PC!!!! Basta non venite a dirmi che a voi funzionano perchè è impossibile le ho provate tutte..

In compilazione mi danno questi warning

```
* Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                  [ ok ] * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                   [ ok ] * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                  [ ok ] * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.16.20-1.i386.rpm

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

make[1]: Warning: File `/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.c' has modification time 9,5e+04 s in the future

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8166: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8176: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6070: warning: `ati_gart_base' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:498: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:500: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:565)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:520: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:551: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_verify_area':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1428: warning: `verify_area' is deprecated (declared at include/asm/uaccess.h:105)

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.16.20 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/image/ category media-video

man:

making executable: /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Completed installing ati-drivers-8.16.20 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.16.20/image/

```

la mia configurazione è 

agpgart builtin nel kernel..

drm ovviamente disabilitato

tolto il modulo del chipset agp della mia scheda madre

xorg.conf configurato a dovere

Ma il PC VA IN FREEZE!!!!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

glxinfo mi dice che il DRI è abilitato, tutto OK, ma quando faccio partire un gioco OpenGL l accelerazione dura 30 secondi al massimo poi il PC si blocca!!!!!!

----------

## R1zZ1

Mi sa che se vuoi andare sul sicuro compri una nvidia o vai a giocare sull'amato windows  :Very Happy: 

Comunque io non ho nessun problema con kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 xorg 6.8.2 e driver ati proprietari 8.14.13

Io non aggiornerò per il momento dal momento che non ne vedo il bisogno e di solito dovrebbe vigere la regola: finchè tutto funziona perchè aggiornare ?

Ciao e in bocca al lupo con la tua ati  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non aggiornerò per il momento dal momento che non ne vedo il bisogno e di solito dovrebbe vigere la regola: finchè tutto funziona perchè aggiornare ?
> 
> 

 

Questa SI che è una regola..

se solo riesco a farla funzionare PER LA PRIMA VOLTA.. STI C.... che aggiorno, non aggiorno mai più

EDIT : ATTENZIONE ATTENZIONE, sono così contento che mi sento DI GRIDARLO AL MONDO, ho giocato per più di 10 minuti a cube SENZA CH NIENTE ANDASSE IN FREEZE!!!!!

A quanto pare era un opzione di fglrxconfig, bisognava mettere y in "sincronizzare il vertical sync del monitor con il il Direct Rendering"..

 :Confused:   :Laughing: 

Però aspetto a gioire, magari è stato un caso..

----------

## Sparker

A me non riconosce correttamente il monitor LCD, mi ritrovo con 2 bade orizzontali nera sopra e sotto da 5 cm, e una a sinistra da 3.

A destra, invece, nessuna banda: sfora.

L'accelerazione funziona, il monitor è inutilizzabile, ma l'accelerazione funziona...

GRANDE ATI!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## R1zZ1

Altra regola: Non demordere mai e mantenere i nervi saldi !

Questa è più che altro una regola di vita  :Smile: 

Ciao

PS x Golaprofonda: Se vuoi fare un bel test al tuo sistema grafico prova a far girare doom3  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non aggiornerò per il momento dal momento che non ne vedo il bisogno e di solito dovrebbe vigere la regola: finchè tutto funziona perchè aggiornare ?
> 
> 

 

questa regola permette tutti i giorni a cracker di bucare i sistemi informatici a tutti gli admin che non fanno aggiornamenti dei software proprio perche' tutto funziona bene..  :Confused:  Poi dicono.. cavolo un 14 enne e' entrato nei server di .... , magari usando un programmino di qualche cracker che qualche anno prima aveva scritto.....  :Rolling Eyes:  se tutti aggiornassero i software invece di pensare solo ai firewall e a stratagemmi piu' fini ci sarebbero meno casi di intrusioni.  :Smile: 

----------

## R1zZ1

Beh...ci sono casi e casi.

Ad esempio per quanto riguarda la sezione video di un sistema non è che sia così importante aggiornare per tutelarsi da intrusioni  :Smile: 

In ogni caso i buchi di cui parli ci sono e ci saranno sempre almeno per ora.

----------

## Bukowski

questa è la mia situazione:

kernel: 2.6.12-gentoo-r9

ati-drivers:  8.16.20

moduli (non built-in): 

rtc

agpgart

via_agp

#fglrx  :Shocked: 

noto soltanto ora che ho lasciato il modulo fglrx commentato ma funziona tutto. Ho configurato il file xorg.conf con 

fglrxconfig.  

```
mack@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

mack@localhost ~ $

```

il modulo fglrx l'avevo commentato perchè aggiornando gli ati-drivers non funzionavano, xorg partiva ma si vedeva

come se fosse tutto "mescolato".

----------

## neryo

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Beh...ci sono casi e casi.
> 
> Ad esempio per quanto riguarda la sezione video di un sistema non è che sia così importante aggiornare per tutelarsi da intrusioni 
> 
> In ogni caso i buchi di cui parli ci sono e ci saranno sempre almeno per ora.

 

Si non mi riferivo nello specifico al video, ma alla frase che hai scritto molto generica.. cmq non voglio insistere e andare ot ma cmq sicuramente dei buchi ce ne saranno sempre.. ma l'importante e' che non siano conosciuti, pubblicati e sfruttati nell'immediato.. se uno mantiene aggiornato il sistema e' sempre buona cosa ed evita questo tipo di inconvegnenti..

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Io non aggiornerò per il momento dal momento che non ne vedo il bisogno e di solito dovrebbe vigere la regola: finchè tutto funziona perchè aggiornare ?
> 
> 

  già i forum che parlano di ati mi irritano... per ovvii motivi, questa poi è veramente assurda... già ti vedo tra dieci anni con il tuo kernel 2.6.9... va beh dai lasciamo perdere...

----------

## R1zZ1

Mamma mia, ho scatenato il putiferio con questa storia degli aggiornamenti. Con quella frase non intendevo il fatto che non aggiornerò mai il mio sistema, ma solo che per il momento non ne vedo il bisogno dal momento che il sistema funziona bene così. Ma poi mi spiegate perchè intestardirsi ad avere per forza l'ultima versione (magari ancora in fase di testing) di tutto ? Ad esempio sono col kernel 2.6.11, non ho problemi, perchè devo aggiornarlo ? Finchè non ho seri motivi di aggiornare non lo faccio, anche perchè non voglio passare la vita ad aggiornare il sistema e risolvere eventuali nuovi problemi invece di usarlo. 

Per quanto riguarda la massima non è detto che sia una verità assoluta (dopo un tot è ovvio che si debba aggiornare, ma non per forza tutti i giorni), e fra 10 anni sicuramente non avrò il kernel 2.6.9 perchè avrò sicuramente la necessità di avere il supporto al nuovo hardware (a parte il fatto che ho già il 2.6.11).

Ma poi i problemi di sicurezza non riguardavano solo microsoft ? Vorrei usare linux anche per garantirmi la possibilità di non pensare ogni giorno ad aggiornare qualche nuova falla scoperta da qualche indiano pagato apposta dalle agenzie.

Comunque direi che siamo OT  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## neryo

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma poi i problemi di sicurezza non riguardavano solo microsoft ? Vorrei usare linux anche per garantirmi la possibilità di non pensare ogni giorno ad aggiornare qualche nuova falla scoperta da qualche indiano pagato apposta dalle agenzie.
> 
> 

 

assolutamente no.. tutti i software con grado di complessita' alto hanno bachi, problemi di sicurezza ecc..

----------

## R1zZ1

L'ho detto provocatoriamente, spesso di linux si sbandiera l'apparente totale sicurezza.

Per tornare IT ho installato i nuovi driver ATI anch'io e va tutto bene con la configurazione su citata.

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Finchè non ho seri motivi di aggiornare non lo faccio, anche perchè non voglio passare la vita ad aggiornare il sistema e risolvere eventuali nuovi problemi invece di usarlo. 
> 
> 

 

quoto

sono completamente daccordo e non riesco a capire le motivazioni di chi aggiorna da un 2.6.12r6 a un 2.6.12r7...se l r6 gli funziona perfettamente.

comunque ognuno gestice il suo sistema come gli pare..fine OT

I nuovi Driver ATI funzionano finalmente..anche a me..

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Io non aggiornerò per il momento dal momento che non ne vedo il bisogno e di solito dovrebbe vigere la regola: finchè tutto funziona perchè aggiornare ?

  !=  *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Finchè non ho seri motivi di aggiornare non lo faccio, anche perchè non voglio passare la vita ad aggiornare il sistema e risolvere eventuali nuovi problemi invece di usarlo.

 

@golaprofonda & R1zZ1: con la mia provocazione non intendevo dire che è per forza necessario adottare l'ultima versione disponibile di ogni software. però se un sw è dichiarato stabile preferisco utilizzarlo, e probabilmente sotto questo punto di vista potrebbe essere corretto anche passare dal kernel 2.6.12-r6 a 2.6.12-r7. premettendo che anche io non lo faccio, almeno non sempre, ci sono persone che preferiscono aggiornare nel momento in cui si trovano falle di sicurezza et simili in parti importanti come per esempio il kernel. per il resto: sono convinto che il proprio pc debba rimanere con la configurazione denominata "stabile", anche se occasionalmente, solitamente per necessità o di seghe mentali mi permetto di utilizzare software ancora definito unstable o magari addirittura masked. x es: il primo giorno in cui era disponibile su una macchina muletto ho emerso l'intero sistema di gnome-2.10 per testarne le migliorie. tanto il tornare indietro è un gioco da ragazzi. basta un emerge -k gnome-vers-prec.

----------

## R1zZ1

Ok ci siamo capiti ora  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

il mio non era un post esplicito contro la tua posizione.era una considerazione generale comunque sono daccordo con le idee che hai espresso nell ultimo post

----------

## Sparker

Insperabilmente sono riuscito a risolvere il mio problema di bande nere inserendo le seguenti linee:

Option "DesktopSetup"               "single"

Option "ForceMonitors" "ctr1, notv"

Mah, speriamo in un futuro più roseo

----------

## matttions

@golaprofonda : Ecco il mio xorg.conf con i driver open 

http://the-very-fat-penguin.no-ip.info/files/xorg.conf

Scusa il ritardo Ã¨ che nn ero presente sul forum  :Smile: 

ciao.

ed a presto.

Supportano le estensione di Xorg damage e compose i nuovi driver ati [sarebbe il solo motivo per cui tenterei lo switch.]?

----------

## R1zZ1

Ancora no purtroppo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## matttions

e allora xchÃ¨ utilizzarli?

-fanno un casino bestia 

-nn funzionano assolutamente

-sputi sangue per metterli

-e fanno crashare il sistema ...

...

ok

ora se qualcuno invece mi illumina sulla bontÃ  di questi driver magari li riconsiderÃ²

glxgears .. quanti frames fate?

----------

## R1zZ1

Non lo so, a me come ho già detto funzionano sia i vecchi che i nuovi e non mi pare di avere particolari incrementi di velocità (diciamo che non è cambiato niente). La novità credo sia il supporto a gcc 4.0 e al kernel 2.6.12.

Ad ogni modo con un athlon xp 3200+ e una 9700:

glxgears 3600FPS

fgl_glxgears 816FPS

Ora non posso sapere in alcun modo se la scheda è sfruttata per bene, comunque dalle prestazioni confrontate rispetto a windows ottenute con doom3 sembra che siamo lì.

Ciao

----------

